# If you could be an animal, bird, sea creature, insect etc...



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What would you be, Mines a bit obvious as are some others via their respective avatars, so for those, if you couldn't be the animal in your avatar what would you be :?: 

So for me, if I could not be a bear, I would be a Scottish Sea Eagle.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'd have Albert be an Eagle

And I'd fly without wings

Which I do already

Aldra


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

I've always thought a Golden Eagle but I don't fancy Scottish winters or raw meat! 8O


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

This comes under the etc category.

I'd be a bike saddle..........on a ladies bike!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

God that's ancient and too crude.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Albatross.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Morning Albert  

So minimalist in the morning.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Mornin' Kev.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

A Seagull

after reading the book Johnathon Livingstone Seagull many years ago

maybe based in St Ives plenty of icecream & fish n' chips

when I watch them I am sure they fly for fun , for the hell of it & for pure enjoyment , whereas other birds have to fly to get there food to survive


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Seems there are more Muppets than peeps wanting to be something else


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I'd be a donkey.
Who dos'nt love a donkey    
Now none of those ass jokes.

Les


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We went to farm shop yesterday, thy had two donkeys fenced in by the car park, never have I seen such miserable looking animals.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Kev, maybe that's why I like them.
I once saw a three legged one in France,his name was tripod.

Les


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

a female Stick Insect. Sex followed by a good meal.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

AWW, that's awfull.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I wouldn't mind being an urban Fox now that they're accepted and not hunted so much.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

a chameleon, look closely, I bet you cant see me on this page all white(ALL RIGHT) hohoho :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Kev, do you think that perhaps you ought to get out more? Or perhaps build another motorcaravan. Anyway, I would be a cat that belonged to a rich old lady.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Says you


----------

